# Spider straps or Quick Clips?



## Stevo (Mar 2, 2006)

Spider straps or Quick Clips, which do we like better and why?

~Stevo


----------



## emtff376 (Mar 2, 2006)

neither.  I prefer webbing.  It's slow, but I'm most comfortable with it.


----------



## Jon (Mar 2, 2006)

emtff376 said:
			
		

> neither.  I prefer webbing.  It's slow, but I'm most comfortable with it.


Gee... sounds like you've worked ski patrol.


Spider Straps or webbing done correctly is MUCH more secure than 3 or 4 straps. Best is to strap someone in, and then use saran wrap to hold them to the board. This secures the body over a greater surface. Takes time, but this way you get complete immobilization.


As for speed - Speed Clips are easier and quicker to use without much practice. It takes time to be good with a spider strap.

Also - the spider strap is 80 bucks. Good speed clips are 10 bucks each. If one strap gets cut, you are out 10 dollars, not 80.


If you ask me what I have with my personal board I have in my shed? - Spider Strap.


----------



## natrab (Mar 2, 2006)

We use the clips where I work, but I greatly prefer combat strapping (or even box method) with 9ft straps over them.  The clips just don't secure the pt well enough for me.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 2, 2006)

Cost? over spinal protection?

Stop... You'll make me sick!

:censored: 
I think I need to give my classic speech that I use when I instruct.

I'm in favor of spider straps simply because they restrict movement at the four necessary places 1) Shoulders. 2) Chest/Torso. 3) Pelvis. 4) Legs.

Speed straps for the most part consist of three straps, "X" over the chest and one for the legs. IMO, providers either don't pay attention in class, or their instructors are goddamn stupid. What do we learn from cause and effect?

We aren't immobilizing, we're splinting, immobilization is done with screws and rods in an OR. It is our goal to place the spine in a natural position, and prevent the ENTIRE body from moving. Head to toe is important, and nothing is more important that securing that assumed area. That includes prevention of movement in the head, neck, shoulders, arms, chest, torso, pelvis, and legs. If the pelvis is free to move or wiggle, it creates rotational trauma if there is shattered vertebra near the spinal column, this in part can rip through causing irreversible damage.

The arms should also be strapped down. If you pay attention to what you do, and try different methods, this will not hinder your exam or treatment. The patient should already have their clothes removed, so your BP, IV placement, and electrode placement will be just as easy. 

It is important for every patient to have a properly sized collar, neutral c-spine position, CID, blocks that firmly hold the head in place, strong-fitted straps that do not restrict breathing but prevent movement.


I must add this.. Splint as you wish, but remember the importance of movement restriction, and weigh that into your decision when it comes to rolling that board onto it's side when your patient vomits - to prevent aspiration. Because your suction will only take so much, so fast. If you will not be able to move your patient to protect their airway, then the method you are using is doomed to fail the victim.


----------



## SWVAEMT (Mar 2, 2006)

Well said TTLWHKR

I like spider straps over quick-clips. More secure and easier to work with IMO as long as they've been put away properly. Using them with a board that is set up for quick-clips can be a pain though and God help the #@&^er that keeps rolling them up instead of accordian folding them if I ever catch them. Might as well tie them in a knot.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 2, 2006)

We use spider straps here as well, and with a little bit of training they're not that difficult to use.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 2, 2006)

We use these three cheap plastic-ish disposable straps that are sticky on the ends.  I'd rather use a spider strap or regular straps.


----------



## Jon (Mar 2, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> We use these three cheap plastic-ish disposable straps that are sticky on the ends.  I'd rather use a spider strap or regular straps.


I've seen them and used them. I have 2 sets in my jump bag in my trunk - they are disposable, and I don't get too upset if I use them.

Jon


----------



## Stevo (Mar 2, 2006)

interesting replies

personally i think there is merit in each method, depending on usage

immobilization vs. quick movement (codes for ex)

and emtff376 (or anyone) could you please explain 'webbing' _(all i can think of is spiderman)_

~Stevo


----------



## Stevo (Mar 2, 2006)

calling ski patrol!

~S~


----------



## emtbuff (Mar 3, 2006)

Webbing if I'm thinking right is taking a length of webbing and you cross it over the patient mulitiple times making x's up to the head of pt and then you cross across and tie it off.  When I've used webbing it has been in a stokes basket.  Hope that helps and if I'm mistaken some one else jump in.

We just got spider strap I love them they are easy to use and the do a good job securing the pt to the board.  The first time I used them we had to stand the pt straight up to get him out the pt didn't move I was pretty impressed.


----------



## daemonicusxx (Mar 5, 2006)

i read this thread and the very next shift had to use the spider straps!! (i havent had to backboard in about a year, i work for a 2 ambulance 3rd party) coincidence?? no idea. just dont ask wether we prefer zoll or lifepack. i like my quiet days.


----------



## emtff376 (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, Jon, I've been a ski patroller for 15 years.  Actually, our EMS rigs use webbing as well.

emtbuff you are correct.  My webbing is two pieces, different colors (that will also be distinguishable under the amber night skiing lights), either tied in the middle or have a fastex clip in the middle.  Starting at the pts mid chest, then over the shoulders, making crosses along the body to immobilize.  Obviously, depending on the injuries, the crosses can be modified and the webbing can also be used to immobilize splints to the LSB.

I guess I'm just old school.


----------



## Ecnalubma (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm going to go against the crowd and say quick clips. It's what I was mainly taught to use in school and it's what we use here at my service. I guess it all depends on what you use more. Because I'm quicker with clips than spider straps, I'm going to like them better.

If done correctly they both will have the same end result. It really just depends which you are more comfortable with.


----------



## i_drive_code3 (Mar 7, 2006)

we used spider straps for quite awhile and while i prefer them for keeping the pt secure it was difficult sometimes because not all personnel were familiar with them...so now our c-spine bags carry the spider straps but we keep the quick clips on the backboards so depending on the situation we can use either or both!


~kb


----------



## Imagine (Apr 27, 2006)

I apologize, since this thread is old, but I just wanted to note that our state (MA) is considering taking spider straps out of protocol...

Personally, I learned on and am most comfortable with clips. If you secure them using the cross, a waist, and two leg straps, its as effective, if not more so than spiders.

That's just my preference.


----------



## OECTECH (Apr 27, 2006)

In Ski Patrol, or atleast at my resort, we use spider straps.  Some bags come with webbing but I do prefer spiders they are easier to use and very secure.  It gets cold fooling around with webbing with out gloves on at a ski mtn. in the winter.

But one thing we do is after getting the patient in we remove each spider and replace it with a cravat to transfer to ambulance.  This way our $80 doesn't get cut into pieces each time we send someone out.


----------



## Jon (Apr 27, 2006)

Imagine said:
			
		

> I apologize, since this thread is old, but I just wanted to note that our state (MA) is considering taking spider straps out of protocol...
> 
> Personally, I learned on and am most comfortable with clips. If you secure them using the cross, a waist, and two leg straps, its as effective, if not more so than spiders.
> 
> That's just my preference.


I can't understand why they would be taken off protocol.

Spider straps are less frequently used, but can be BETTER than speed-clips or 9-foot straps.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm not sure...I was told the reason but I forget...I think its because the velcro isn't secure enough?


----------



## Jon (Apr 28, 2006)

Imagine said:
			
		

> I'm not sure...I was told the reason but I forget...I think its because the velcro isn't secure enough?


if you don't treat them with care and replace them when they are old.. yes, the velcro can fall apart. If you use ones ingood repair, IMHO, you can secure someone to a backboard MUCH better.

Jon


----------



## Imagine (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm not saying I agree, I'm just saying that I think that's the reason.


----------



## Rangat (Jun 8, 2006)

Every service in South Africa i know uses spider straps. using anything else is taboo. only "grandpa's backyeard ambulance service" uses anuthig else.

It works well coz everyone knows how to use them, even the school first aiders. everyone knows which part is for the head, and where u start. the only problem with straps in general, is with large pt's. trying to get the strap around the handle.

whats also nice is that most straps has this additional stropping for securing an O2 cilinder between the legs.

i like them. 

Regards


----------



## joemt (Jun 8, 2006)

Jon, I challenge you to a Spinal Motion Restriction Strap Off... Ok, that sounded almost obscene.. but I'd put my Straight Strapping technique up against ANYONE's Spider strapping.... 98% of the time (made up statistic) when Spider Straps are applied, they are not applied correctly, or even effectively.  

Ok Jon, when and where do you want to meet...  :lol:


----------



## fm_emt (Jun 8, 2006)

This may sound dumb - but can someone take some photos of each piece of equipment? I think that seeing how each piece of equipment *should* be used (in your opinions) would be useful to some of us (like me) that rarely encounter spider straps. 



(our county uses 3 straps)

and Google Images has failed me.


----------



## joemt (Jun 8, 2006)

These are "Spider Straps".... I'll try to find a pic of them being used.


----------



## joemt (Jun 8, 2006)

Here is a HIPAA friendly picture of a "patient" backboarded.  Lot of straps at www.allmed.net.  Tell Buddy I said Hi!


----------



## fm_emt (Jun 9, 2006)

joemt said:
			
		

> Here is a HIPAA friendly picture of a "patient" backboarded.  Lot of straps at www.allmed.net.  Tell Buddy I said Hi!



I oughta take some photos of our county method. It's far less interesting. ;-)


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jun 9, 2006)

We use spider straps here, unless its a larger pt then we get out the trusty old 9 foot straps and use them...of course 9 foot straps also help to make the stretcher straps larger too


----------



## Anomalous (Jun 9, 2006)

We can't use spiders because we have to use 9 straps...


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 9, 2006)

We use 9' straps but we use a cross technique when strapping a pt, works well for us.


----------



## Jon (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm not a fan of the 9-foot straps... they are too long, and easily tangle up...

In PA, the rules say every ambulance must have 5 9ft straps... if you use speed clips, 3 can be speed-clips, but 2 still have to be 9ft straps.


----------



## fm_emt (Jun 10, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> We use 9' straps but we use a cross technique when strapping a pt, works well for us.



A cross technique? Never heard of that one. How does it work?

I'm telling you guys, it would be *great* to see photos of how you guys do some of this stuff.


----------



## Jon (Jun 10, 2006)

I'll try to take photos next time we do training.

The "cross" Wingnut talks of is to "cross" the top two straps in an "X" across the torso. This is good and bad, but you MUST go under the arms, or the straps can't stay on.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 10, 2006)

Actually Jon we do it over the shoulder and under the arms but it has to be done just right or it won't work. We also cross the strap at the legs. And HRS requires us to carry 15-9'ft straps and 3 backboards on our rigs.


----------



## c-spine (Jun 10, 2006)

so I haven't read the whole thread, and I'm not on a service yet... but I prefer spider straps for the quick-and-easy and the 9' for super secure.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jun 11, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> And HRS requires us to carry 15-9'ft straps and 3 backboards on our rigs.


 
Must be nice to have a rig with all that room...DHEC only requires us to have 2 boards and 2 sets of straps, whichever kind we want...and keep that on the trucks is a challenge in a rural setting with so many people taking the helo to the trauma centers and whatnot


----------



## MMiz (Jun 11, 2006)

You haven't despised backboarding until you try putting disposable plastic straps on in the pouring rain.  The things won't stick!

Unfortunately we don't have any regular (9 foot) or spider straps to use in these situations.


----------



## OECTECH (Jun 13, 2006)

At the Ambulance Corp. I am at on Long Island we use quick clips.  Not my personal favorite as ive said before.  I like the spiders just seem more secure to me then the quick clips.  But for quick and easy transport they seem great.


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 15, 2006)

I like speed clips a lot. They are, for the most part, very easy to use and very sturdy. With two crisscrossed over the chest, one at the hips, another above or below the knees, and the last one lashed around the feet, your pt. is incredibly stable. With that exact combo of straps, I've been strapped to the board and turned upside down without any fear of falling out. They're simple, inexpensive, and great to whip your partner with.


----------



## c-spine (Jun 15, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> They're simple, inexpensive, and great to whip your partner with.




LOL  (I'm entirely too easily amused)


----------



## dizzymedic (Jun 20, 2006)

We mostly use the speed clips at work.  But when I have a chance, I really enjoy working with the spider straps.  Just last Friday, we responded to an assault and the patient had a basal skull fracture and pretty much all the bones in the face broken.  He was drunk and quite violent and also on the second floor.  The spider straps worked like a charm.


----------



## cpsains (Jul 20, 2006)

My old depts used three or four straps.  That was good, then I started using spider straps here and I love them.


----------



## K13 (Jul 20, 2006)

We use quick release straps here, spiders used to be the favourite but now they sit in the store room.

Straps work well & are fast if used correctly, a while back we had a large lady fall & suffered a lumber inj & # R NOF, she lived in an old county cottage with a narrow & very steep spiral staircase.  We had to tip her onto her side then carry her upright down the stairs, all was fine with a top up of NO2

With chest straps crossed, a strap over pelvic region & a fig 8 around lower legs / feet.


----------

